# Suffolk poll shows Barack Obama leads Mitt Romney by 10 points



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

A new poll released Monday shows former Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney has been battered by a combative Republican primary season and now trails President Obama by 10 points in a hypothetical general election matchup.​The national survey, conducted by Suffolk University, showed Obama with a 47-37 lead over the GOP frontrunner. Seven percent of respondents said they would vote for a third-party candidate, and another 7 percent were undecided.​​http://www.boston.com/Boston/politi...mney-points/oHXU2OwizXxTBxPDmSyZaJ/index.html​


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah that's a real non bias poll, its nice to see a cop that is so happy about Communism.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hmmm...

A Suffolk University Poll at the *national level* of just 1070 respondents? with 503 to 401 (Obama v. Romney) results? I'm no statician, but 5-4 is just another way to say too close, too early, and too few in numbers.

cpd4720...Nearly all your posts here for the last 2+ years have been 100% political campaign topics.
Not much going on in your L.E. career lately yeesh?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Not to mention if Suffolk Univ called me I would tell them to GFTS or siimply not answer...I'm sure the other 2 liberals on this site are ecstatic. Personally, I'm hoping he wins, let's get this started.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the 7% who will vote for a third party candidate. I understand the concept of wanting to show you're not pleased with the system. God knows I've cast my fair share of blank ballots in local elections where the only choice was the incumbent or no one. But, this is not the time to try and show how unhappy you are with your choices. A third party candidate isn't going to win, so these folks need to suck it up and pick the guy that they dislike less than the other guy.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

1. The Suffolk University Polling Center not only has an excellent reputation but has also been very accurate.
2. 1070 respondents is actually a larger than usual sample. Most polling is usually around 500 to 600 people. 
3. MPD61 the career is going fine. Sorry if I find politics more interesting that commenting about a college police department being armed or having Ch. 90 or going in the Sheriffs forum to bash Deputies. Posters who have an opinion on everything and post in every forum irk me. I won't mention any names but we know who they are.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Obama hasn't had to answer a hard question yet! He's going to have to run on his record this time and its not good! He's going to devide the country by race and class to win. So much for the man who was going to unite the country.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

You have to admit that even if it is larger than the norm, a national survey of only 1070 people is very small. Now maybe they've been lucky although not knowing all their surveys, I can't comment on accuracy. But, I will stand behind my opinion, shared with others, that 1070 is a very small number. 

Take the small number, that we don't know the distribution of the respondents, the demographics of respondents and what questions they asked in what order or what slant was put on them and I'd say that they will be extremely lucky (the rest of us equally unlucky) if they are correct. Even if we presume an equal distribution across the states, that's only 21.4 people in each state. That's hardly a sufficient sample size. There are a number of ways to manipulate surveys and statistics. But even if the numbers haven't been manipulated, there are still a number of flaws with surveys. I'm going to go out on a limb and say this was either an internet or phone survey. If it was an internet survey, you're limited to the sample population who have somehow made their way to the site with the survey or responded to an e-mail. If it's a phone survey, you're limited to the people who have phones, were home when they called (which would exclude many working people), answer numbers they don't know and are willing to respond. 

Pretty much to make a long explanation short you'll never get people like me or some of my friends to answer one of these surveys. You can ask anyone who has ever tried to call me or my husband. I screen like an Olympic drug tester. If I don't know your number and happen to answer you have exactly 5 seconds to give me a reason to not tell you that whoever your asking for is not home.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is Suffolk the place where a professor refused to help with care packages for the men and women that sacrifice daily ? Or was that another Indoctrination Factory?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Is Suffolk the place where a professor refused to help with care packages for the men and women that sacrifice daily ? Or was that another Indoctrination Factory?


You mean this guy?



> The email may have been brief, but with it Suffolk Law Professor Michael Avery seems to have poured salt into the wounds of quite a few Americans, including some students at his own school.​​In the five-paragraph e-mail to colleagues in response to a school-wide appeal for care packages for deployed soldiers, Avery calls the notion of sending packages "shameful".​


http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news...sor-will-not-collect-care-packages-for-troops


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> You mean this guy?
> 
> http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news...sor-will-not-collect-care-packages-for-troops


He then went on to bitch about the American flag in the atrium and it's "intent"...I wouldn't take a gold plated MRE from this granola shitstain


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The poll numbers don't matter one bit at this moment. The numbers that matter are 414-0, that's how full retard your bosses budget was to not even get a fuckin single vote from his own party.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

cpd4720 said:


> 1. The Suffolk University Polling Center not only* has an excellent reputation* but has* also been very accurate*.
> 2. 1070 respondents is actually a larger than usual sample. Most polling is usually around 500 to 600 people.
> 3. MPD61 the career is going fine. Sorry if I find politics *more interesting* that commenting *about a college police department being armed* or having *Ch. 90* or going in the Sheriffs forum to bash Deputies.* Posters who have an opinion on everything and post in every forum irk me.* I won't mention any names but we know who they are.


1. opinion
2. it's still only a poll
3. I'm certainly one of those that irks you, but certainly not the only one based on your parameters. I think If we poll them, a tangible majority of them will tell you to go somewhere else if you're so irked by the topics on this site beside Politics. Try MassPols.com or whatever...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

cpd4720 said:


> Posters who have an opinion on everything and post in every forum irk me. I won't mention any names but we know who they are.


Sorry you're so "irked", but MassCops is all about people reading posts and responding to them as they see fit. I suggest. as MPD did that you go elsewhere if you're not happy in how we run things here.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

cpd247,
I'm just a PT Cop so what do I know, on the other hand...
Go screw yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Polls also showed Scott Brown losing to Martha Coakley by double-digits.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

*Fox News Poll: Romney Edges Obama as Approval of President Drops*

Republican Mitt Romney holds a slim edge over President Obama in a head-to-head matchup, a Fox News poll released Thursday shows. In addition, the poll finds the president's job rating has dropped to its lowest point of the year.

In a presidential matchup, Romney tops Obama by 46-44 percent if the election were today.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...mney-edges-obama-as-approval-president-drops/


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wall Street Journal/NBC Poll April 13. 2012 Obama leads Romney by 6 points
With the Republican presidential primary season essentially over and with the general election campaign now under way, President Barack Obama begins the race with a six-point lead over presumptive GOP nominee Mitt Romney, according to a new NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll.
Obama's advantage is fueled by his traditionally strong-standing among African Americans, Latinos and young voters, as well as with women and even political independents. What's more, he's viewed - by substantial margins - as more likeable, compassionate and better for the middle class than Romney
http://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/_new...by-six-points-but-republican-ahead-on-economy

Quinnipac University Poll April 20. 2012
Obama holds a 46 to 42 percent lead over Romney 
http://www.quinnipiac.edu/institute...titute/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=1737

President Bara​ 

President Barack Obama holds a thin 46 - 42 percent lead over former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney, according to a​


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh yeah. I think he is more likable. 

I'd like him to leave, I'd like him to go back in to the mediocrity that was his political career prior to 9/11. I'd like him to STFU every time he do much as opens his mouth. I'd like him impeached but I know that would be deemed "racist". I'd like him to stop making dumb comments about the police, Trayvon Martin, and all things in general. The are do many wonderful things that I'd like him to do, so there for I have to admit, Obama is very likable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

The worse POTUS we ever had. My most sincere thanks to those who helped getting him elected IDIOTS. Now do the right thing and either help vote him off or stay home on election day.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Jimmy Carter must thank Obama every day.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

cpd4720 said:


> Wall Street Journal/NBC Poll April 13. 2012 Obama leads Romney by 6 points


 You're *still *here? Finished up all of Olberman's shoes did ya?


----------

